# Fuji Team?



## pspande (Jan 5, 2006)

LBS has a really nice looking and riding Fuji Team RC. Full carbon, mostly dura-ace, Ritchey seatpost, stem, carbon crank, cane creek wheelset - $3000!? 

The cynical part of me thinks: 

- too cheap
- no one is talking about these bikes
- you don't see any pro teams using Fuji (at least I haven't) 

The other part of me thinks I've found a great bike that I can get at a great price because they are pricing it without the mark-ups that come from marketing costs, demand, etc. 

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## alem1583 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Having a 2005 Professional...*

I'd say go for it, I got a 2005 Professional in October 2005, which is equivalent to the 2006 Team RC, so far I love it. The frame is said to be made by the same factory as the Scott CR1, maybe a layer or two more carbon, it's a bit heavier than the (advertised) CR1 weights. So far I love it, it's very responsive, and having just taken it for a 90 mile jaunt this weekend, I'd say it's very comfortable over distance, it doesn't beat me up. The Ritchey components are very reliable and I'd say the only thing I found odd was the spec'ing of Ultegra brakes, but that doesn't really matter to me. 

Maybe try and get a deal on a 2005 Fuji Professional before you go for this, I hear there are still some floating around.


----------



## alem1583 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Having a 2005 Professional...*

double post. sorry


----------



## ironhorse1 (Feb 4, 2006)

This may sound crazy but I find the more I ride the better my teeth feel. In winter when I'm stuck in the basement on the Airdyne I find the chompers more sensitive to cold hot etc. The more I get outside and get cranked up to 250 or more miles a week my 50 year old teeth start feeling real good.


----------

